# Aloha Mercedes



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

When I was in Hawaii last week I found this cute bow in a children's store:wub: perfect for Mercedes and Cassie. Cassie's is pink:wub: I just love this girl:wub:

Cathy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cathy i can see why you love that girl, she is beyond gorgeous!:wub: I also love the bow.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

gorgeous malt and gorgeous bow!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! Beautiful Mercedes! And what a pretty bow


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cathy, Mercedes is just gorgeous. That bow looks great on her. I love that color on our Malts. Give that sweet girl kisses for me please. xxxxxxxx


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

So pretty! I know you're glad to be back home with her!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She looks so beautiful and I'm sure she is very happy your home.
What island did you visit?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We need to see Mercedes pictures more often. She looks so gorgeous in her new bow.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw Mercedes is so precious and the colors on that bow are perfect!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Love the bow too :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

What a unique and pretty bow for Mercedes, she looks stunning. :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She looks stunning in that cute new bow! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Aloha beautiful ... you look so pretty in your bow


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love the green and blue together....she looks beautiful.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Very, very pretty! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> She looks so beautiful and I'm sure she is very happy your home.
> What island did you visit?


Kauai, we have been to the others but love Kauai the best. We have a timeshare on Kauai so we try to go every year.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

elly said:


> Kauai, we have been to the others but love Kauai the best. We have a timeshare on Kauai so we try to go every year.


Out of all the islands that one is my favorite so beautiful. If you ever
come to Oahu let me know would love meet you and have you over for dinner.


----------

